# Hidden Lore/Info about Clay Fighter 63 1/3



## daxyd (Oct 20, 2018)

Here is some hidden info about Clay Fighter 63 1/3. Look at this picture.





That image comes from this ad:







That is a secret character! Now, this character is not actually in the game. It's been leaked in the ad. No info about that character has been revealed. Also, there was a icon about the so called PS1 port of game, "Clay Fighter Extreme". That was also never released. Although, there is a debug menu video on YouTube. Watch it here:


----------



## Grmmish (Jan 22, 2019)

Only 303 views. This is awesome. 
I had no idea there would be a PS version... DX Sad it never saw the light of day.
And with Sculptor's Cut and all, I'm sure there was much hidden content that was removed... Such a life for this game. It's a fun game with bad reviews, obscurities and a unique development history.


----------



## KiiWii (Jan 22, 2019)

You mean hobo cop... is that who’s in the pic? Idk?

http://clayfighter.wikia.com/wiki/Hobo_Cop


----------



## Grmmish (Jan 22, 2019)

Read the page...
He used to show his genitals....
And the kids ate people alive...
And Lockjaw pees on others....


GOSH so many amazing things were cut! They even have an ENTIRE GAME BASED ON IT BEING CUT! (63 1/3)
Some Jamaican Voodoo man that says "Cluck You" and an Asian that says "Poo Poo Platter" and "For here or to go?" is definitely not more controversial than a homeless man that fights...

RIIIIIGHT. XD


----------

